# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Comment obtenir l'heure courante

## foufouta

bonsoir  tous, 
Je  travaille en vhdl sur la carte Spartan-3.
j'ai entrain de faire une horloge et j'ai russi  afficher les secondes , les minutes et les heures  ::):  

 Mais le problme que j'ai pas su comment je pourrais obtenir  *l'heure courante* (heure systme) pour accomplir le travail   ::roll:: 

merci de m'aider  trouver une solution

----------


## Chafouin

Je ne connais pas cette carte mais le spartan 3 ou la carte doivent avoir un registre contenant l'heure actuelle et qui est donc li a l'horloge principale pour le decompte du temps donc il faut que tu trouve ce registre ou alors le crer sachant qu'il va falloir le configurer au dmarrage du systme et le faire voluer en fonction du temps.

----------

